# Sod webworms - late season treatment



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

So I noticed numerous sod webworm moths while mowing the other day. I have a relatively new lawn and hadn't been treating for insects very well until recently. I started using granular bifenthrin (Sevin) this summer, putting down the first dose in late July which was my first insect treatment ever on my lawn. Reapplied same product again around August 15th. After still seeing webworm moths the other day, I sprayed Spectracide Triazicide on entire lawn which has a different active ingredient (gamma cyhalothrin).

Long story short, I think I missed the window to treat grubs and may just be seeing the adult version of the web worms flying about. Where do I go from here? Keep on monthly bifenthrin or should I throw something else in the rotation? I just want to rule out bugs for the year as much as possible and maybe get the timing right next year.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If you feel like it's grubs you need to go with something with Trichlorfon for curative control of grubs/webworms etc. Bayer sells a "24-he Grub Killer" product in the big box stores. Dylox is the professional product but compare labels. 
Next spring consider something like Acelepryn for an early-summer all-season app.


----------



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

corneliani said:


> If you feel like it's grubs you need to go with something with Trichlorfon for curative control of grubs/webworms etc. Bayer sells a "24-he Grub Killer" product in the big box stores. Dylox is the professional product but compare labels.
> Next spring consider something like Acelepryn for an early-summer all-season app.


Thanks. Should I maybe wait a day or two since I just applied a different product? I also need to get some antifungal down and don't want too much of a chemical cocktail all at once.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

CrispyLawn said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > If you feel like it's grubs you need to go with something with Trichlorfon for curative control of grubs/webworms etc. Bayer sells a "24-he Grub Killer" product in the big box stores. Dylox is the professional product but compare labels.
> ...


Not sure what exactly a 1 or 2 day delay will do… insecticide max apps are a function of environmental limits with things such as half-life, runoff & waterways taken into account. Being that the ai is different than previously applied I would think it safe to apply, if needed.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

1.5 lbs per k of GrubEx, watered in, will help manage the webworm larvae. Add in 24hr Grub Killer Plus if you get an outbreak.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

+ agree with ionicatoms. Preventative watered in, and a killing treatment is you see worms under the turf or moths.


----------

